
Advice for US Troops Sent to the Mexican Border in an Age of Terrible Leaders - AndrewKemendo
https://taskandpurpose.com/advice-troops-mexico-border/
======
ggm
The comment thread is everything. Wow. shoot the messenger and "after the
first sentence because I disagreed with it I didn't bother reading or thinking
about anything else" and "TRAITOR" shouts.

